# Single Egg Recipe ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I know alot of guys that use acid to make single eggs for steelhead fishing , but I have also have been told there are better ways to make up singles does anyone have any good recipes ??? 
Thanks for any help 
Fish On !!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

This is from a link on www.steelheading101.com. I have not tried it.

*Salt-cured single eggs * 
Recipe: Loose mature chinook eggs; salt (non-iodized pickling or sea salt). 

Rinse chinook eggs under cold water and allow to harden in the fridge, then place on paper towel and plate to air dry for several hours. Heavily coat eggs with salt and allow them to dry for up to 12 hours and become wrinkled. Roll eggs around in salt every couple of hours. Test hardness by squeezing eggs with fingers and using a small hook. When an egg stays firmly on the hook, without splitting or popping, place salt and eggs in small baby-food jars and freeze. These eggs are ready for fishing on small hooks. 

You can also use salt to cure steelhead and other trout eggs. Many anglers salt entire skeins and loose eggs before tying into spawn sacs. For this, you can also use a saturated salt-water bath (some anglers add a few tablespoons of brown sugar) and leave previously water-hardened eggs in it for up to 2 hours. Then drain and package or tie into sacs immediately. 

Pros and cons: Salted eggs maintain their colour. Single eggs work great under a float, especially in slow, deep runs below spawning riffles. While eggs might be wrinkled, after fishing with them for a while they plump up. Because single eggs are fished on small hooks, fish often swallow them deeply. Consider using barbless hooks when catch-and-release fishing. Single eggs are simpler to prepare than tying spawn sacs. They keep for months in the fridge and for several years frozen.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm partial to Borax instead of salt. 
Look here for a previous discussion:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20452&highlight=borax


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Think I found one good recipe ..take a look


----------

